# Recycling aquarium water



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

Well heres my plan. In spring time im going to have a lot of plants outside my room on the balcony. I would like to grow vegetables etc. I plan on using aquarium water to use on the plants. I thought this would be a good idea since aquarium plants use nitrates in the water, why wont gardening plants use nitrates? Would this work as a fertelizer/water or just water.


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

i tried that with my roses.....my roses are still alive and nice.....for vegetables...........are you gonna eat it lol? if ull eat it,,,,ihave some lemon grass and herbs etc.....i think its ok. they dont give us problems when we eat. best for us to do more research until its safe to say.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

yeah i'll eat them. My mom would like it so she wouldnt always have to buy em. I will grow carrots, basil, and maybe potatoes.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

I was reading on another forum some time ago (the krib, I think) about how water from water changes makes the best possible watering water for orchids. If Orchids like it, it should be fine with vegetables.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

hmm, is nitrates poisones to humans?


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

na i dont think so


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

By the time the plant uses the nitrates for food, the biproduct would be non toxic for humans in the situation you are describing. I use aquarium water to grow awesome tomatoes, spices, lettuce, and other veggies. I also use my pond water for watering my veggie garden a few times/month. It's the best fertilizer you could ask for, and its free!
Happy Gardening!


----------



## weaselnoze (Nov 30, 2006)

ditto on what everyone said. i dump my water out in the flower beds outside and this year we have plants coming up already! its mid freakin january! its a great fertilizer and the warm weather helps too.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

I grew roses, crysanthemums, cabbage, romaine lettuce, green beans, lavander, and pretty much anything else IO wanted using tank water from water changes. The plants absolutely loved it and I never had a problem. The slugs didn't like it though. :twisted:


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

well who likes slugs....


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

lol everything has its place in nature =)


----------

